# Full Tankshot Video - 13-14" Monster Reds



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

http://www.facebook.com/v/427974875128


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks good but what size are the other pygos in there?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

smallest fish is just under 8 inches. and the piraya is 8 inches


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

those reds are no were near 13 - 14 inches.

i don't think any one else can get a regular red belly to 14 inches like i have.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

lots of activity


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

RB 32 said:


> those reds are no were near 13 - 14 inches.
> 
> i don't think any one else can get a regular red belly to 14 inches like i have.


are u kidding me man, how big do u think my tank is?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

marco said:


> those reds are no were near 13 - 14 inches.
> 
> i don't think any one else can get a regular red belly to 14 inches like i have.


are u kidding me man, how big do u think my tank is?
[/quote]
300 gallon.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

RB 32 said:


> those reds are no were near 13 - 14 inches.
> 
> i don't think any one else can get a regular red belly to 14 inches like i have.


are u kidding me man, how big do u think my tank is?
[/quote]
300 gallon.
[/quote]

there is 6 large reds. 2 of them are 10 inches. another 2 of them are 12 inches , one is 13 inches. and the other one im guessing is 14 inches. these fish are like massive rhoms .


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

i can easily tell when i look at pics or videos, the biggest red you have is maybe maybe pushing 11 inches no more than this, i say they look more like 10-inches.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

RB 32 said:


> i can easily tell when i look at pics or videos, the biggest red you have is maybe maybe pushing 11 inches no more than this, i say they look more like 10-inches.


I'm sorry but I have to agree with this statement.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice tank


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

RB 32 said:


> i can easily tell when i look at pics or videos, the biggest red you have is maybe maybe pushing 11 inches no more than this, i say they look more like 10-inches.


can i see a pic of ur 14" red


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

the video with the live mouse are 10"-11" . they are not the same fish as the 2 huge ones uptop at the start of this video...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

RB 32 said:


> i don't think any one else can get a regular red belly to 14 inches like i have.


"I'm the only one that can do it, just me....I'm the only one with the skills."

Only kidding man. 
Nobody here is worthy....lol


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Lifer374 said:


> i don't think any one else can get a regular red belly to 14 inches like i have.


"I'm the only one that can do it, just me....I'm the only one with the skills."

Only kidding man. 
Nobody here is worthy....lol
[/quote]

So I guess he's saying that he's the only one who posseses the "skill" to grow reds to 14 inches?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

nice! thanks 4 sharing


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

Why is your tank not filled up till the top? (the more space the better







)

The fish don't look so large, but looks can be deceaving, beside this I don't think the size of the fish matters, their health is most important.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah guys they're fish not your dick, dont need to be fighting over whos is bigger. Nice shoal. I second the water level. Whats with some guys having huge tanks but then they dont fill it so they actually have like 50 gallons or more than they could have?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

If I remember correctly the tank is drilled for a sump at the top but marco uses a FX5


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

If it is drilled for a sump then he should buy another fx5 and use the two drilled holes for the outputs of the fx5s wth bulkheads. I did this on one of my old tanks and it worked great and looked better than having the double headed fx5 output coming up over the back of your tank. He could easily also by some blanks and cover those holes. If he cant find any, you can easily rig some up out of plastic pvc type pieces at home depot.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Awesome fish!!! I'm envious!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thick glass n acrylic can be deceiving! Fish always look a lil smaller than they actually are.a 6" fish in a big tank will always measure out 7" out of the tank.what's wrong with keeping the water line low? I prefer to keep my tanks 3"-4" low! Its way easier on your fish at feeding time!!


----------

